# Firewood Bags



## BSD (Apr 3, 2011)

Just thought I'd post up a pic of the firewood bags I bought back in December. I finally got a chance to fill them up. I'm impressed, they seem to hold the wood together really well. They weigh in around 2200-2300 lbs judging from the seat of the tractor. After we filled them up I put them up on pallets to keep them off the ground and also save on the wear and tear of the bag.

I figure they hold just over 1/3 cord per bag. I filled them from a tossed pile of unknown volume. The next set I fill I'll toss from a stack that I know the volume of to dial them in.


----------



## dumbarky (Apr 3, 2011)

Those are awesome. Where did you come up with them. That could eliminate a problem I have been having. Time. Please share where you got the bags.


----------



## leon (Apr 3, 2011)

*firewood bags=supersacks*



BSD said:


> Just thought I'd post up a pic of the firewood bags I bought back in December. I finally got a chance to fill them up. I'm impressed, they seem to hold the wood together really well. They weigh in around 2200-2300 lbs judging from the seat of the tractor. After we filled them up I put them up on pallets to keep them off the ground and also save on the wear and tear of the bag.
> 
> I figure they hold just over 1/3 cord per bag. I filled them from a tossed pile of unknown volume. The next set I fill I'll toss from a stack that I know the volume of to dial them in.


 
The super sack is a great way to handle stick firewood for sure.

The way to get a better handle on this would be shorter wood 
as you could sack more of it per bag.

If you wish to can purchase a dial scale to hang on forks using a
super sack frame carrier to weigh each supersack from Global or Mcmaster Carr.


Myself I cut all my wood 12 inches long period as I am not getting any younger 
and it takes less time to split using the processor.

I have half of my inside boiler filled with fire brick and I wish I had done this 28 
years ago because it burns very well when I have a good natural draft.opcorn:


----------



## doubleh (Apr 5, 2011)

Just went to their website. It's amazing the handles are able to hold. I'm guessing you haven't unloaded any yet but do you think you could just roll the sides of the bag down while you unloaded the wood. How about tipping it over?


----------



## unclemoustache (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's my firewood bag.









View attachment 178880


----------



## needwood (Apr 5, 2011)

*Lol*



unclemoustache said:


> Here's my firewood bag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's just wrong,wrong but funny"


----------



## BSD (Apr 5, 2011)

doubleh said:


> Just went to their website. It's amazing the handles are able to hold. I'm guessing you haven't unloaded any yet but do you think you could just roll the sides of the bag down while you unloaded the wood. How about tipping it over?


 
very doubtful you'd be able to unroll it while still full. As you take some out you'd be able to roll it down. there is too much pressure on the bag from the wood. tipping it over would be an option. I almost had one roll off the pallet after the pallet collapsed on me. I was able to straighten it out and get it upright again. The bags are only 60" tall, so you don't have to reach that high to get in there


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 5, 2011)

How are the bags used?

Do you drop them off at customers? How would you unload them from the delivery truck since most folks don't have forks capable of lifting one?


----------



## BSD (Apr 5, 2011)

Dalmatian90 said:


> How are the bags used?
> 
> Do you drop them off at customers? How would you unload them from the delivery truck since most folks don't have forks capable of lifting one?


I'm just going to use them for myself at this point to make my life easier here at home. I might look into cheaper alternatives that would be more expendable if I was doing deliveries with them, ie, just dump them from the truck and let the customer cut the bag off the pile when they stack it up.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 6, 2011)

Great idea. I'd like to see some study results on how well green split timber dries in these bags compared to a similar sized, top covered stack.

It would be great to split green rounds straight into the bags, know they will hold up under strong UV light we get here (could be a year outside before delivery so don't want the plastic breaking down), and know the wood will dry just as fast as if it was left in a top covered stack.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 6, 2011)

BSD said:


> I'm just going to use them for myself at this point to make my life easier here at home. I might look into cheaper alternatives that would be more expendable if I was doing deliveries with them, ie, just dump them from the truck and let the customer cut the bag off the pile when they stack it up.



Google FIBC (flexible international bulk containers) or one-tonne bags. Plenty of importers here import all sorts of products in these bags and then have a heap of used-once bags on their hands they need to get rid off when they unload these bags unto their bulk storage or at customers point of delivery.
they need some rather frustrating tweaks to be useful for firewood though: many have chutes in the bottom that need tying up, the bottoms need holes punched or slashed in them for drainage, some vent holes cut in the sides, and the tops cut out so they can be filled with firewood easily. Allow about 3 days labour per 250 bags to make these tweaks.


----------



## BSD (Apr 6, 2011)

I've looked at all the FIBC's and these are just modified for firewood and grains. the sides have vents in them to allow breathing. I don't see why it wouldn't season exactly the same as if not faster (since you've got more surface area for the wind to hit). My plan right now is to get 5 cords into the bags and 5 cords heaped up and see how they do side by side.


----------



## KiwiBro (Apr 6, 2011)

BSD said:


> I've looked at all the FIBC's and these are just modified for firewood and grains. the sides have vents in them to allow breathing. I don't see why it wouldn't season exactly the same as if not faster (since you've got more surface area for the wind to hit). My plan right now is to get 5 cords into the bags and 5 cords heaped up and see how they do side by side.


 
Sounds like a great plan. Will you be splitting green wood or partially seasoned? How long do you intend to let them sit?
I'd be very interested in your findings.

I went as far as pricing these bags made especially, by the same makers of the FIBCs, but they wanted a minimum order quantity of 2000 and at this stage of the year it didn't make much sense. I also had some nagging doubts about committing that sort of money without testing the bags first. It's an option for the future though for sure, if the bags work well.

I look forward to your findings, and if you feel they are worthwhile, I'd be very keen to consolidate orders with yourself and anyone else who may be interested, so we can get a group pricing plan together and just have the bags drop shipped to the respective parties direct from the manufacturers.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 6, 2011)

whats the cost per bag?


----------



## BSD (Apr 6, 2011)

$11/ea with shipping for small quantities. down around 9.50/ea for orders of 200


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 6, 2011)

thats not too bad.. i am interested in a few, but have a friend that this may fit the bill for..he is set up with a tw5 and conveyor this would be an easy way to get some set back for delivery..


----------



## olyman (Jul 15, 2011)

these could be very handy,,in more than one scenario................that price aint exhorbidant,either


----------



## Cliniford (Jul 17, 2011)

Try your local animal feed mill. They get these bags full of grains etc and once emptied alot of the mills will just throw these bags away. I deliver to feed mills and about 75% of them just throw the bags away while the other 25% or so will reuse but its worth looking into if the ones you are buying are $11 a bag!


----------



## BSD (Aug 4, 2011)

these bags are breathable, and stretchable like a giant Glad Forceflex garbage bag. most of the feed and sand bags are non breathable and it makes a huge difference.


----------



## CRThomas (Aug 17, 2011)

*Info*

Go to the people that sell bean seed this is the bags they come in they free later


----------



## CRThomas (Aug 19, 2011)

CRThomas said:


> Go to the people that sell bean seed this is the bags they come in they free later


 I use these bags and they work so do it. Don't get scared later


----------



## KiwiBro (Aug 20, 2011)

CRThomas said:


> I use these bags and they work so do it. Don't get scared later


How much do these bags hold, can they be picked with forks via webbing handles, etc? The previously mentioned mesh bags are at least 1 cubic metre, which is an ideal volume for sale, handling and transport here. Anything much less than that volume might be rather inefficient to handle.
If they are about 1m3, and just as good as the previously mentioned mesh bags (the FIBC / 1 tonne bags made of mesh fabric so the air can circulate meaning they can be filled straight off the splitter with green wood and left to dry) how would I go about grabbing a few hundred or thousand at a good rate please? Thanks.


----------



## CRThomas (Aug 20, 2011)

*Info on bags*

I get my bags from farmers free. A full bag with the wood just throne in is close to a rank. Green wood it weighs about 2000 lb dry wood about 1500 to 1600 lb. I did sell them that way but I went back to wrapped firewood for camp grounds and fire places. You try them they real work good by getting them free the customers really like them. Gives you that edge in the market. This will keep your wood neat. I would send pictures of my operation but don know how to do it I can e mail them later


----------



## avc8130 (Aug 21, 2011)

CRThomas said:


> Go to the people that sell bean seed this is the bags they come in they free later


 
Do you have a source you could share?
ac


----------



## CRThomas (Aug 23, 2011)

*To avc8031*

Any large farmer they burn them when empty they would be glad to let you have them me and my helper got a call Saturday topicksome up we could only haul 40 cause they are so bulky field mills are were they start at full check with them later


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 16, 2011)

*Info on bags*



Dalmatian90 said:


> How are the bags used?
> 
> Do you drop them off at customers? How would you unload them from the delivery truck since most folks don't have forks capable of lifting one?


 I put from 4 to 6 bags of wrapped firewood on my truck my fork lift on my trailer and deliver them to the customers for $2.50 a bundle and they sell them to there friends for $5.00 help them and helps me. I also use them as storage If somebody needs cherry I go get a bag of cherry and wrap it. You can stack the bags as high as three high that's as high as my fork lift will reach good luck Later


----------



## kubotakid (Sep 16, 2011)

*Free toxic bags,.. Wow,.....*



CRThomas said:


> I get my bags from farmers free. A full bag with the wood just throne in is close to a rank. Green wood it weighs about 2000 lb dry wood about 1500 to 1600 lb. I did sell them that way but I went back to wrapped firewood for camp grounds and fire places. You try them they real work good by getting them free the customers really like them. Gives you that edge in the market. This will keep your wood neat. I would send pictures of my operation but don know how to do it I can e mail them later


 
IF you are up on the bean bags,..why havent you said anything about the seed treatment that is left behind in the bags, Instructions are to use latex gloves when handling, and use a breathing mask,.. and wash hands after each use,..not a nice thing to pass along to your customers, or, be burning inside your house,. another thing is they dont breath, like you said, they will hold water,.I collected about 40 of them for fire wood use but have not figured out how to disinfect them, and not sure there what I want anyway because they are a sealed bag, No good for drying wood,. Eric


----------



## KiwiBro (Sep 17, 2011)

kubotakid said:


> No good for drying wood,. Eric


these guys didn't even return my email. Your mileage may vary. A while ago I tried to discuss group buying amongst AS members. These sorts of bags would be a great one to start on. I could do with a thousand of 'em if the price was right and they work as expected. Other members could probably help build the volumes into many, many thousands of bags and to the point some real economies of scale exists. But, alas, inertia (or was it wisdom? ) reigns supreme.


----------



## dingeryote (Sep 17, 2011)

Gents, I screwed up. 

Last edition of Mich. Farm Bureau news classifieds had an ad for the seed bags. $4.00 ea.

Guess what got used for starting this evenings fire.

Anybody got the last issue should be able to relay the phone number.


Our local Ag. Chem/Fert supplier also has 'em, but simply gives them away. Gotta stop in sometime next week, and will ask if they would be interested in shipping them.

They will handle a LOT of weight. More than bieng fully loaded with wood by a good margin. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 18, 2011)

*Info on bags*



kubotakid said:


> IF you are up on the bean bags,..why havent you said anything about the seed treatment that is left behind in the bags, Instructions are to use latex gloves when handling, and use a breathing mask,.. and wash hands after each use,..not a nice thing to pass along to your customers, or, be burning inside your house,. another thing is they dont breath, like you said, they will hold water,.I collected about 40 of them for fire wood use but have not figured out how to disinfect them, and not sure there what I want anyway because they are a sealed bag, No good for drying wood,. Eric


 here is info on bags the bags do not have treatment on them. I dry the wood in my dryer. The bags are water proof most of my customers leave them out side. They are the same bag you buy except there is a closer on top and bottom. They have 4 p/u handles on the top. I set them on a pallet for my customer. I put 30 wrapped bundles to a bag unless they ask different amount $2.50 a bundle. In the morning I can deliver 6 to 8 bags that's $400 to $600 dollars. Then I am home splitting and the rest of it. I make farmers market and do real good there plus I get to visit with my customers.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 18, 2011)

*Info*



avc8130 said:


> Do you have a source you could share?
> ac


 where you from maybe I can put you up on somebody. I'm in Southern Illinois west side close to Cape Girardeau Mo. I got a fellow hooked up in Perryville Mo. He went belly up do to a marriage problems. Any place they farm big time. I'll help any I can even though people say my days are numbered. When they going to put me out of business. They come in the cafe and say I'm the man and I back. I just say good I need some help.


----------



## BSD (Sep 18, 2011)

just so we're clear, CRThomas is using seed bags which are non-ventilated. fine, if you're selling kiln dried. They will season regular wood, but it'll take a while longer. the bags I started the thread with are ventilated on all four sides and designed for firewood to season in them.

I'm still using them for my personal use where I have a machine to move them around. but I can't see a way to use them in a commercial setting unless you take the investment of getting a piggyback spider forklift for a straight truck... pretty costly. otherwise dump them in the driveway... not much point of that other than being able to load the truck quickly and accurately with a set amount of wood.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 19, 2011)

*Reply*



BSD said:


> just so we're clear, CRThomas is using seed bags which are non-ventilated. fine, if you're selling kiln dried. They will season regular wood, but it'll take a while longer. the bags I started the thread with are ventilated on all four sides and designed for firewood to season in them.
> 
> I'm still using them for my personal use where I have a machine to move them around. but I can't see a way to use them in a commercial setting unless you take the investment of getting a piggyback spider forklift for a straight truck... pretty costly. otherwise dump them in the driveway... not much point of that other than being able to load the truck quickly and accurately with a set amount of wood.


 I put 6 to 8 bags on my truck and my fork lift on my trailer I have the bags on pallets so I can set them were my customer wants them. I have a off the road fork lift most of my drops are in a set area. I leave my truck in one place and deliver set load. Remember some of my customers take more than one bag because they sell them to there friends. I have one customer who parks her car out side so she can keep 6 bags in her garage. It gives her a extra income. I have her on consignment she pays me after she sells them. I have $4000.00 to $6000.00 dollars on consignment at all times. That's is only one of my customers. I have close to 20 customers who sell like this. Later


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 19, 2011)

*Info*



Cliniford said:


> Try your local animal feed mill. They get these bags full of grains etc and once emptied alot of the mills will just throw these bags away. I deliver to feed mills and about 75% of them just throw the bags away while the other 25% or so will reuse but its worth looking into if the ones you are buying are $11 a bag!


 On the used bean bags the have corner braces if you leave them in you can cut slashes up and Down and they vent very well I done that till I got my 20 foot container finish for drying. I use my bean bags for storage then dry it and transfer it to customers bags for shipping. It's 0400 o'clock now taking a little break and got to get back at it. Got to get 200 bundles wrapped by 0700 o'clock. My customer from St Louis Mo love those bags they can store them out side. Later


----------



## avc8130 (Sep 19, 2011)

CRThomas said:


> where you from maybe I can put you up on somebody. I'm in Southern Illinois west side close to Cape Girardeau Mo. I got a fellow hooked up in Perryville Mo. He went belly up do to a marriage problems. Any place they farm big time. I'll help any I can even though people say my days are numbered. When they going to put me out of business. They come in the cafe and say I'm the man and I back. I just say good I need some help.


 
Northern, NJ. I would appreciate it if you had a lead. I am not looking for the bags for commercial use...just to help myself and a few friends out. 

Thanks,
ac


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 19, 2011)

*Info*



avc8130 said:


> Northern, NJ. I would appreciate it if you had a lead. I am not looking for the bags for commercial use...just to help myself and a few friends out.
> 
> Thanks,
> ac


 I have no knowledge of your area I am heartland guy. If you buy those on line at $10.00 apiece you could get them free. A 125 bags is all I can carry do to there bunk. With a little work a person and helper might be able to do 200 on a 16ft trailer with something to flatten them out. Check with your local farmers. That would be a savings of $2000.00 dollars. Later on the bag it tells you if they are clean or have chems bean in them. They have writing on some and some don't. Later now. I take put the bags on the of my splitter on my fork lift I can fill a bag in one hour. They go to my dryer then 30 days later they are at 16 per cent.my dryer holds about 300 bags. With the way I done my fork lift I can put 8 bags in my truck and 2 on the trailer plus my fork lift now. After the wood is dry I have a electric splitter to size every thing to make a pretty bundle. Most of my customers live in half a million to over million dollar homes. You put a trashy bundle of firewood by there fire place you lost a customer one bundle does not sound like much that's $900.00 dollars time say 20 customers big chunk of change to me.


----------



## tmlkenney (Sep 21, 2011)

Just bought a couple of dozen of these from a FIBC Firewood Bag supplier and they should arrive in the next few days. As it turns out, they make a 50" tall version as well as a 58" tall version. I went with the 50", as I calculate that they'll hold 1/3 cord each and I didn't want to be concerned about the full bags tipping over. The one thing that the manufacturer DID want to make me aware of is that the new bags are rated for 400 UV hours before they start to degrade. In my calculations, this is about 1-2 months of outside exposure. They suggested that I cover the bags once full and shield from direct sunlight as much as possible to slow the degradation process. What I don't know - and am sure to find out - is how quickly they lose strength after that. It would be great if I could get a couple of cycles through each bag over the course of a year, as I'm just using them for personal use, but at $11 each delivered, the time savings should still outweigh the cost in my view. I'll look to update my post as the experiment progresses.


----------



## avc8130 (Sep 21, 2011)

tmlkenney said:


> Just bought a couple of dozen of these from a FIBC Firewood Bag supplier and they should arrive in the next few days. As it turns out, they make a 50" tall version as well as a 58" tall version. I went with the 50", as I calculate that they'll hold 1/3 cord each and I didn't want to be concerned about the full bags tipping over. The one thing that the manufacturer DID want to make me aware of is that the new bags are rated for 400 UV hours before they start to degrade. In my calculations, this is about 1-2 months of outside exposure. They suggested that I cover the bags once full and shield from direct sunlight as much as possible to slow the degradation process. What I don't know - and am sure to find out - is how quickly they lose strength after that. It would be great if I could get a couple of cycles through each bag over the course of a year, as I'm just using them for personal use, but at $11 each delivered, the time savings should still outweigh the cost in my view. I'll look to update my post as the experiment progresses.


 
I got a sample of the dino bags. They are very tough and will definitely hold firewood. I asked about re-using them and was told they are rated for single use, but they should prove to be reusable. I was NOT aware of the 400 hours of UV exposure. That just won't work for me. At $11 each, I just have trouble justifying.

Loading the bags was also tougher because the opening was ~6' in the air. So each split had to be thrown up high. 

Instead, I have started shooting 4 pallets together with my framing nail gun. By measurement they hold 1/4 cord and I can move them around with my pallet forks on my tractor very easily.

ac


----------



## tmlkenney (Sep 21, 2011)

ac.
Are you stacking the wood inside the pallets (I'm assuming by four pallets, you are meaning one bottom and three sides)? My only thought with the bags was to eliminate the stacking step. I'm trying to eliminate steps in the tree-to-stove process. Also, my "hope" with the 50" tall bag was to eliminate having to throw the splits too high in the air. My days of trying out for the Olympic shot put team are behind me.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 21, 2011)

*Bag info*



tmlkenney said:


> ac.
> Are you stacking the wood inside the pallets (I'm assuming by four pallets, you are meaning one bottom and three sides)? My only thought with the bags was to eliminate the stacking step. I'm trying to eliminate steps in the tree-to-stove process. Also, my "hope" with the 50" tall bag was to eliminate having to throw the splits too high in the air. My days of trying out for the Olympic shot put team are behind me.


 I use the empty bean bags some are as old as two years old and they set out side and are free. You can get the treated or untreated bean or corn bags. I proble have I don't know hundreds I guess. If you have them at farmers in your area they great. I hang them from my fork lift forks split and toss. I pick them up and put them in storage out side unless they go to the dryer. Perfect and free free free. Later
Info on 12 inchs of snow we had three ice storms that wrecked our area had 6 inchs of ice 4 inchs of snow went out pulled the draw string ice and snow popped off wood was clean and dry. Loaded my big truck and loader went to the mall with 8 bags. Stood by in 4 wheel drive and sold it all. Later


----------



## avc8130 (Sep 21, 2011)

tmlkenney said:


> ac.
> Are you stacking the wood inside the pallets (I'm assuming by four pallets, you are meaning one bottom and three sides)? My only thought with the bags was to eliminate the stacking step. I'm trying to eliminate steps in the tree-to-stove process. Also, my "hope" with the 50" tall bag was to eliminate having to throw the splits too high in the air. My days of trying out for the Olympic shot put team are behind me.


 
I have the bottom, 2 sides and a top. I stack straight from the splitter. Having tried the bag I find it to be about the same amount of time with SLIGHTLY less effort. 

My process:

Drop tree (sometimes done already)
Buck logs to ~18"
Split w/splitter
Stack straight onto pallet
Move pallet with machine to "seasoning area"
Move w/ machine from SA straight to door by stove. 

I like my carriers to have a bit of a roof to keep the snow off. That was another thing that bothered me about the bags. When we get 12" of snow, my wood will still be easy to deal with. Bagged wood has 12" of snow on the opening.

ac


----------



## tmlkenney (Jun 7, 2014)

To quickly update this thread, and for anyone interested, it looks like about four Vermont winters is the life of my firewood bags. I have noticed during the filling process this spring that I'm getting some chalking and some larger holes are developing in them as I throw splits into them from the hydro splitter. I bought another dozen this year to cycle into the bag inventory, and have been pretty happy with the bags. I ended up building a large dolly (think furniture dolly on steroids) for the garage, so I can drop the palletized bag on the dolly at the front of the garage every week and then push it to the back wall. Each bag seems to hold between 1/4 and 1/3 cord loosely thrown direct from the splitter, and I run between 7 and 8 days per bag. Overall cost per year over the lifetime of the bag seems to be between $2 and $3/bag, so for the time savings and the convenience, it is well worth the expense for me. Also, I ended up buying some stackable metal pallets from a local tire warehouse, so I'm able to stack the filled bags to save myself a little space. Hope to head out this morning with my brother to finish off the coming year's supply... I found a large Black Locust yesterday up in the woodlot, and hope to lay claim to it before he beats me to it. Should be a good start on the 2015-16 season.


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 8, 2014)

tmlkenney said:


> To quickly update this thread, and for anyone interested, it looks like about four Vermont winters is the life of my firewood bags. I have noticed during the filling process this spring that I'm getting some chalking and some larger holes are developing in them as I throw splits into them from the hydro splitter. I bought another dozen this year to cycle into the bag inventory, and have been pretty happy with the bags. I ended up building a large dolly (think furniture dolly on steroids) for the garage, so I can drop the palletized bag on the dolly at the front of the garage every week and then push it to the back wall. Each bag seems to hold between 1/4 and 1/3 cord loosely thrown direct from the splitter, and I run between 7 and 8 days per bag. Overall cost per year over the lifetime of the bag seems to be between $2 and $3/bag, so for the time savings and the convenience, it is well worth the expense for me. Also, I ended up buying some stackable metal pallets from a local tire warehouse, so I'm able to stack the filled bags to save myself a little space. Hope to head out this morning with my brother to finish off the coming year's supply... I found a large Black Locust yesterday up in the woodlot, and hope to lay claim to it before he beats me to it. Should be a good start on the 2015-16 season.
> View attachment 353879


Thanks for the follow-up, tmlkenney. I have heard a few people say they have found the wood in the middle of the bags does not season very well and because the lack of airflow, they middle bits can get mouldy. That is not my experience however and I work in what is probably one of the most humid parts of our country, so perhaps it's species specific or simply user error. Have you ever seen this problem in your wood? Ever put a moisture meter to the wood out of a bag to check how much it might vary depending upon where in the bag it was from?


----------



## tmlkenney (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi KiwiBro, I haven't had any problems with seasoning of the wood in the centers. Some of that may be that we typically only cut standing dead, hangups and blowdowns, but I've also put green/wet hickory in them and it's ready to go the next year. I've never thrown a moisture meter at it, but can usually get a great read based on how it sounds when I hit a couple of splits together and how the fire reacts when I throw the splits into it, and there is no difference between a split on the top of the bag and a split from further down. The bags I've been using are the "ventilated" bags with rows of larger holes in the fabric to help in ventilation. Are those the ones you've been using?


----------



## KiwiBro (Jun 8, 2014)

tmlkenney said:


> Hi KiwiBro, I haven't had any problems with seasoning of the wood in the centers. Some of that may be that we typically only cut standing dead, hangups and blowdowns, but I've also put green/wet hickory in them and it's ready to go the next year. I've never thrown a moisture meter at it, but can usually get a great read based on how it sounds when I hit a couple of splits together and how the fire reacts when I throw the splits into it, and there is no difference between a split on the top of the bag and a split from further down. The bags I've been using are the "ventilated" bags with rows of larger holes in the fabric to help in ventilation. Are those the ones you've been using?


Thanks. Yes, have been trailing the breathable bags and have not noticed any significant mid-moisture problems. It was something I have heard from others though. I suspect they are just stacking many rows of bags together so the wind flow around the middle bags is limited if anything at all.


----------



## CRThomas (Sep 21, 2014)

dumbarky said:


> Those are awesome. Where did you come up with them. That could eliminate a problem I have been having. Time. Please share where you got the bags.


A Dino firewood bag hold a rank of tossed wood or a face cord.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Sep 21, 2014)

We use super sacks to hold sawdust off the processors, sawmill, planer, etc. Get them next door at the farm for free. They get the fertilizer in them and are not reusable for that purpose (tags on the bags even say, reuse is at owners risk). They are rated for 3000lbs.

Sawdust goes to the refineries, they use it for fuel spill containment and mix it in with the sulfur that comes out of diesel to make it landfill safe.

I dont' see wood seasoning in the bags, at least not the ones we use, they are waterproof.


----------



## SevenleeFIBC (Mar 22, 2016)

single use or recycling use is up to customer, and if UV needed, FIBC manufacuter will according to it


----------



## SevenleeFIBC (Mar 22, 2016)

Dalmatian90 said:


> How are the bags used?
> 
> Do you drop them off at customers? How would you unload them from the delivery truck since most folks don't have forks capable of lifting one?


like this,we can slove your packing probelm, we are factory of FIbc in china


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 23, 2016)

SevenleeFBIC; Looks like the bags in the attached photo have a top flap. Can you give pricing, minimum order size, and ball park shipping to usa? I inquired about a piece of equipment from Germany and found shipping alone was over four thousand dollars.


----------



## olympyk_999 (Mar 24, 2016)

Sandhill Crane said:


> SevenleeFBIC; Looks like the bags in the attached photo have a top flap. Can you give pricing, minimum order size, and ball park shipping to usa? I inquired about a piece of equipment from Germany and found shipping alone was over four thousand dollars.


pretty sure theyre blocked...


----------



## Sandhill Crane (Mar 24, 2016)

I will continue with my plan, to continue saving, and try and import a PackFix from Posch for palletizing despite its initial cost. No time soon of course, maybe next year, and still open to other options.


----------

